# PC Neubau



## maxi_king (15. Januar 2010)

Hy zusammen,
hoffe mal ich bin da richtig, falls nicht, reißt mir bitte den kopf nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen pc zusammenzustellen von grund auf und brauch dafür eure hilfe da ich nicht ganz der hardware spezi bin ^^
budget ist sekundär (als richtwert hab ich jetzt mal nen intel core i5 quad core 750, ddr 4GB, MB asus p7h55,  kühler zalman CNPS 9500AT und halt paar softwarestücke), ich will spiele wie wow (nachher auch cata) auf voller auflösung mit allem drum und dran spielen, command & conquer 4, fussball manager 10, aion und gleichwertiges spielen - mein jetziger standpc ist knapp 5 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb brauch ich hilfe

habt ihr da paar tipps oder dergleiches wonach ich mich beim aufbau richten kann?


----------



## HuBi! (15. Januar 2010)

iCore7, ich denk mal minimum 8 GB Ram besser noch 12-16 Gb, dauert ja noch und dann wird gleichwertiges auch höheres in anspruch nehmen, Festplatte ist ja relativ egal, Graka gibts glaube mittlerweile was mit 4 Gb ? 2 Solltest du dann aber schon denk ich haben Kühler kenn ich mich leider nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Edit: Du sagtest das Budget ist erstmal nebensache . Ich hab meinen PC von One.de manche raten ab ich bin jedoch sehr zufrieden. Falls du das gleiche denkst schau dir mal *klick* an. Sollte was sein was dich weiter bringt, ob der dann alles auf high end bringt weiß ich nicht aber was drin ist auf jedenfall "erstmal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (15. Januar 2010)

HuBi! schrieb:


> iCore7, ich denk mal minimum 8 GB Ram besser noch 12-16 Gb



Er will WoW spielen, nicht 1024 Bit RSA Verschlüsselungen knacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuBi! (15. Januar 2010)

er wills aber auf "Alles Maximum" spielen . Ich denk mal so 3-6 Monate dann kommt cata, außerdem will er vergleichbare spiele spielen. Die sind noch aufwendiger. Da sollte schon was drin sein xD. In dem link von mir ist ein Pc mit 6Gb aber für 160 € auf 12gb erweiterbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (15. Januar 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> budget ist sekundär



Wenn das wirklich so ist: http://alienware.com/
Da bekommst alles was die Geldbörse so hergibt.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (15. Januar 2010)

HuBi! schrieb:


> iCore7, ich denk mal minimum 8 GB Ram besser noch 12-16 Gb, dauert ja noch und dann wird gleichwertiges auch höheres in anspruch nehmen, Festplatte ist ja relativ egal, Graka gibts glaube mittlerweile was mit 4 Gb ? 2 Solltest du dann aber schon denk ich haben Kühler kenn ich mich leider nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geb dir recht du kennst dich mit nichts aus.


----------



## TheDoggy (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir erst kürzlich nen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut mit
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 (Triple Core halt)
GraKa: Sapphire HD 5850 (<3)
RAM: 4 GB (natürlich könnt ich noch mehr rein packen, aber...wieso? xP)
und spiel WoW wunderbar auf Ultra + 1680x1050 Auflösung ohne ruckeln oder sonst was, selbst in den Effekthärtesten 25ern, es rockt einfach nur. 

Edit: Achja, Win7 64Bit dann halt als OS noch dazu. *hust*


----------



## Caunirauka (15. Januar 2010)

nja also für wow reicht bishe eig. 2gb ram  in dala mit voller auflösung locker aber 16gb  kann auch nicht schaden xD 
.... ich denk mal wenn du die sachen reintust die du da hast wirste wow und aion scchon zum laufen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ageloit (15. Januar 2010)

Das gehört in das PC - Technik Forum.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Soviel geballtes Halb- und Unwissen in diesem Thread.


----------



## j4ckass (15. Januar 2010)

Caunirauka schrieb:


> aber 16gb  kann auch nicht schaden xD



Ja allerdings würd ich dir dann ein 64Bit OS empfehlen weil mit 32Bit nützt dir alles über 4GB RAM genau garnichts.


----------



## Tennissen (15. Januar 2010)

Caunirauka schrieb:


> nja also für wow reicht bishe eig. 2gb ram  in dala mit voller auflösung locker aber *16gb  kann auch nicht schaden* xD



Hab ich was verpasst? Meines Wissens nach können die "normalen" Betriebssysteme im 32bit-Modus (und das sollten die meisten haben denke ich) eh nur 4gb verwalten.

Also was soll es bringen den Arbeisspeicher derartig aufzumotzen? Oder hab ich irgendwo den /Ironie - Schalter übersehen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit wieder zu langsam geschrieben ^^


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



"16 > 4" ist bei einigen Usern hier anscheinend die Begründung


----------



## Pente (15. Januar 2010)

Hab den Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## Areos (15. Januar 2010)

@ Hubi du kennst dich überhaupt nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
AMD Phenom II X4 965 4x 3.40 GHz Black Edition Boxed
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (oder größer)

Netzteil is geschmackssache zb: Enermax MODU82+ 425W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W

graka is momentan preis/leistung und auch von der geschwindigkeit die Ati Radeon 5850 recht gut und kann schon direct x 11

gehäuse is auch geschmackssache aber zb : NZXT HU-001-BL kostet ~70 euro und is schallgedämmt das hab ich auch.


sind zusammen: so um die 700euro wenn du über geizhals.at/de kaufst.


betriebssystem dann noch windows 7 64bit home pro .

was noch fehlt kannst dir ja selber suchen.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (15. Januar 2010)

Das Problem, das die buffed user meist kaum über 14 Jahre alt sind und sich für die allerschlausten in der 6 Klasse fühlen.

Regeln für eigenen Rechner:!
Wenn du einen Rechner willst, baust du ihn dir selbst zusammen!
Wenn du Fragen zur hardware hast, gehst du nichts ins Buffed forum sondern bsp: Hardwareluxx o.ä.
Wenn du Fragen zu Preisen hast, benutzt du Portale wie geizhals.at


Sowas wie XmX.de oder One.de kannst du vergessen, die haben keine Namen bei der Festplatt, Rams etc. da haust du nur sinnlos geld raus.

Wie nach dem Motto, du bist was du frisst.

Solltest du diese Regeln brechen, bist du hier wunderbar aufgehoben /ironie

@  Areos, ansich schön zusammengestellt. Ich würde die WD Black Cavier bevorzugen


----------



## Bärchen10 (15. Januar 2010)

Oder meien Empfehlung ist der buffed Rechner wen die den noch auf lager haben nene freund von mir hat den und der hat seine pure freude damit vieleicht kan da ja mal nen buffed mitarbeiter sein kommentar zu abgeben ?


----------



## TheDoggy (15. Januar 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U // oder vergleichbares von Corsair
> Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 4x 3.40 GHz Black Edition Boxed // X3 tuts auch wunderbar und hat gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis
> Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (oder größer)
> ...


Absolutes /sign, so ca sieht meiner auch aus. :x 

Kann übrigens neben geizhals.at noch mindfactory.de und kmelektronik.de wärmstens empfehlen. ^_^


----------



## j4ckass (15. Januar 2010)

Um dem TE vielleicht noch einen Tip zu geben: (den er wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr lesen wird, aber egal)

Kauf dir einfach die aktuelle Ausgabe des PC Games Hardware oder irgendein anderes PC Spiele/Hardware-Heft deines Vertrauens und da findest du meistens am Ende Komplettsysteme mit Preis/Leistungs Übersicht usw.
Bzw. von der Redaktion empfohlene Systemkonfigurationen. Die 5 € Investition zahlen sich sicherlich aus.


----------



## Heynrich (15. Januar 2010)

alternate :>


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Oder schau einfach hier rein : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/135543-pc-zusammenstellungen-122009-u-012010/
Kostet nichts und ist mindestens genauso gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Danke Pente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal vorab Maxiking, das nächste Mal direkt im PC-Technik fragen, is ja auch irgendwie logisch, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als 2. kannst du eigentlich alles, was da bisher geschrieben wurde getrost vergessen. Baru trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Weniger Halb- eher Unwissen, mehr steht hier bisher nicht drin.


4GB Ram reichen vollkommen aus, und zwar für wirklich alles. Alles was darüber ist braucht kein Mensch zum spielen. Und sollte es irgendwann so sein kannst du immer noch zusätzlich 2 Riegel reinstecken, teurer werden die erst wenn man sie als Antiquität kauft. In 1-2 Jahren wird DDR3 noch ein ganzes Stück im Preis gefallen sein.
Der Core i5 750 ist eine sehr gute CPU fürs Gaming, als Grafikkarte würde ich dazu eine HD5850 empfehlen. Je nach Budget dann den Ram und das Mainboard auswählen, wobei ich beim Ram 4GB Ripjaw 1.333MHz CL7 kaufen würde, dazu ein Asus P7P55D, solides Mainboard mit umfangreicher Ausstattung der gehobenen Mittelklasse.

Je nach dem was bisher für ein Netzteil drinsteckt muss evtl. auch noch eins dazu, dazu musst du aber erstmal Feedback geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussehen könnte das dann so:

CPU:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27949&agid=1300
Ram:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29671&agid=1192
Board:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27948&agid=1305
Grafikkarte:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29625&agid=1004

Als Kühler würde ich den Zalman 9500 meiden. Was ihm an Kühlleistung fehlt, macht er mit einem Geräusch wie ein Staubsauger wieder wett. Hier würde ich definitv zum Mugen2 greifen. Bewährte Kühlleistung, hohe Qualität, anständiger Preis:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25731&agid=669

Gesammtpreis wären ~650€. Klingt erstmal hart, ist aber neuste Technik vom feinsten!



Auf AMD-Basis könnte man das alles noch deutlich günstiger hinbekommen bei ähnlicher Leistung.


----------



## Xondor (15. Januar 2010)

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Donkeloktor (15. Januar 2010)

jo von one.de würd ich dir auch abraten ich hab da meinen jetzigen pc her. in der beschreibung stand lieferzeit bis zu 9 tage bei mir hats 15 tage gedauert : / aber das ist nich das einzige problem der pc kam beschädigt an (programme wie z.B. wow ließen sich nicht installieren und der pc ist laufend abgestürtzt mit bluescreen)! ich wollte dann bei der kunden hotline anrufen es war ca 17.20 uhr als ich anrief in der beschreibung stand das die bis 18 uhr kunden in empfang nehmen. ein anruf kostet pro minute 14 cent ich habs 15 minuten klingeln lassen weil ich noch in der warteschleife war und das hat mich angekotzt so hab dann aufgelegt und rief beim bestellservice an was das soll mit der langen wartezeit und jetzt kommt der hammer die person meinte zu mir bei der reklamation sei keiner mehr da die sind alle schon nach hause gegangen o.O obwohl die bis 18 uhr eigentlich arbeiten müssten. an einen anderen tag dacht ich mir naja rufste früher hast ja gesehen was letztes mal los war ich rief ca. gegen 16 uhr an und nach ca 5minuten kam ich zum glück durch. als jemand ranging und ich mein problem schilderte meinte derjenige ich soll mir ein paar programme aus dem inertnet laden um zu gucken was mit meinem pc genau nicht in ordnung ist mal abgesehen davon das ich von solchen dingen keine ahnung habe deshalb ruf ich ja an. als ich alles installiert hatte und mir keinen reim darauf machen konnte rief ich erneut an ca 17.15 ihr könnt euch ja denken was jetzt wieder los war ja es ging keiner ran. ich rief dann einige tage später an und kam durch hab wieder mein problem geschildert und sagte das ich von diesen programmen die ich runter laden sollte kein plan habe so dann sagte man mir das dies auch die person machen kann der den pc repariert das koste dann aber 36 euro o.O (ich hab garantie wozu 36 euro ?). ich konnte zum glück den mitarbeiter noch dazu zu bringen das das reparieren kostenlos is weil ich ja schließlich garantie habe. ich habe also den pc eingeschickt und er kam gott sei dank 2 wochen später wieder vollständig repariert an. was ich sagen will noch mal mach ich so eine geschicht mit dieser firma nicht durch da geh ich lieber zu nem kleinen fachmarkt und lass mich beraten.&nbsp; bei media markt oder saturn werd ich auch keinen pc's kaufen weil&nbsp; die&nbsp; so ausgestattet sind das die zwar viel ram und nen guten cpu haben&nbsp; dafür aber&nbsp; ne gammlige grafikkarte.<br>


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

> @ TE: Das ist gut, alles andere was in dem Thread steht am besten überlesen oO...


Lieber den Post von Asoriel lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (15. Januar 2010)

Donkeloktor schrieb:


> jo von one.de würd ich dir auch abraten ich hab da meinen jetzigen pc her. in der beschreibung stand lieferzeit bis zu 9 tage bei mir hats 15 tage gedauert : / aber das ist nich das einzige problem der pc kam beschädigt an (programme wie z.B. wow ließen sich nicht installieren und der pc ist laufend abgestürtzt mit bluescreen)! ich wollte dann bei der kunden hotline anrufen es war ca 17.20 uhr als ich anrief in der beschreibung stand das die bis 18 uhr kunden in empfang nehmen. ein anruf kostet pro minute 14 cent ich habs 15 minuten klingeln lassen weil ich noch in der warteschleife war und das hat mich angekotzt so hab dann aufgelegt und rief beim bestellservice an was das soll mit der langen wartezeit und jetzt kommt der hammer die person meinte zu mir bei der reklamation sei keiner mehr da die sind alle schon nach hause gegangen o.O obwohl die bis 18 uhr eigentlich arbeiten müssten. an einen anderen tag dacht ich mir naja rufste früher hast ja gesehen was letztes mal los war ich rief ca. gegen 16 uhr an und nach ca 5minuten kam ich zum glück durch. als jemand ranging und ich mein problem schilderte meinte derjenige ich soll mir ein paar programme aus dem inertnet laden um zu gucken was mit meinem pc genau nicht in ordnung ist mal abgesehen davon das ich von solchen dingen keine ahnung habe deshalb ruf ich ja an. als ich alles installiert hatte und mir keinen reim darauf machen konnte rief ich erneut an ca 17.15 ihr könnt euch ja denken was jetzt wieder los war ja es ging keiner ran. ich rief dann einige tage später an und kam durch hab wieder mein problem geschildert und sagte das ich von diesen programmen die ich runter laden sollte kein plan habe so dann sagte man mir das dies auch die person machen kann der den pc repariert das koste dann aber 36 euro o.O (ich hab garantie wozu 36 euro ?). ich konnte zum glück den mitarbeiter noch dazu zu bringen das das reparieren kostenlos is weil ich ja schließlich garantie habe. ich habe also den pc eingeschickt und er kam gott sei dank 2 wochen später wieder vollständig repariert an. was ich sagen will noch mal mach ich so eine geschicht mit dieser firma nicht durch da geh ich lieber zu nem kleinen fachmarkt und lass mich beraten.&nbsp; bei media markt oder saturn werd ich auch keinen pc's kaufen weil&nbsp; die&nbsp; so ausgestattet sind das die zwar viel ram und nen guten cpu haben&nbsp; dafür aber&nbsp; ne gammlige grafikkarte.<br>



Satzzeichen und Absätze waren gerade aus oder wie?

@ Topic: Im Zweifelsfall gibt es hier auch schon ein paar sehr gute Zusammenstellungen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/135543-pc-zusammenstellungen-122009-u-012010/


----------



## Tennissen (15. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Je nach dem was bisher für ein Netzteil drinsteckt muss evtl. auch noch eins dazu, dazu musst du aber erstmal Feedback geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...mal so ein halber Offtopic... echt jetzt??? Zwei Netzteile??? Bin eigentlich bislang davon ausgegangen dass wenn ich ein ein relativ gutes (Marken)netzteil habe mit sagen wir mal 550 Watt, dass ich dann eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite bin.... falsch????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Damit war gemeint, dass er, wenn er bereits ein gutes Netzeil hat, kein neues braucht. Wenn er kein gutes hat, braucht er ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Januar 2010)

nein, keine 2 netzteile.... nur wenn das was er bislang hat oder bestellt hat mist ist soll er hier im Technik bereich einfach noch mal nachfragen um EIN gescheites Netzteil zu kaufen...

und vergiss vorläufig die reine Watt-Angabe des netzteils... interessant ist was auf der 12V schiene (oder den 12 schienen, kombiniert) so an Ampere abgegeben werden kann. 

ps: da war wieder jemand schneller -_-


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ...mal so ein halber Offtopic... echt jetzt??? Zwei Netzteile??? Bin eigentlich bislang davon ausgegangen dass wenn ich ein ein relativ gutes (Marken)netzteil habe mit sagen wir mal 550 Watt, dass ich dann eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite bin.... falsch?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war so gemeint dass er vielleicht ein Netzteil hat das ausreicht, weshalb er vielleicht kein neues braucht. WENN er aber ein schlechtes hat, muss er sich noch eins (also ein gutes Netzteil) dazu kaufen.

Die erste Seite des Threads war ja mal fast reiner Schmerz :/


----------



## Baltusrol (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

im Grunde gibt es zwei wesentliche Wege zu einem neuen richtig guten Rechner zu kommen.

Lösung a) wäre sich einen Boliden bei http://alienware.de/main.aspx oder z.b. www.dell.de zu bestellen.

Vorteile wäre das es dann ein System von der "Stange" wäre - aber mit viel Servive und ohne viel Experimente.

Als Alternative kann ich Dir den PC-Builder von Alternate empfehlen: http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/circleView.html?cn=1&tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC-Builder&
Da gibt es auch einen "Berater" - sprich einen Menschen der Dir bei der genauen Konfiguration helfen kann.

Ich habe selbst mein System dort bauen lassen und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Ohne jetzt direkt das maximal Mögliche vorzuschlagen wären die Rahmenkompenenten meiner Wahl wie folgt:

Mainboard:
EVGA X58 SLI LE Sound, G-LAN, SATAII-RAID
Prozessor:
Intel® Core&#8482; i7-920 Prozessor Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Bloomfield"
Graka:
EVGA GTX285 Classified Retail, 2x DVI
Speicher:
OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit OCZ3P1333LV6GK

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aktuell immer die wesentlichen Komponenten aufeinander abstimmen - ich baue meine Rechner 
seit 20 Jahren selbst und bin so noch nie schlecht gefahren.

Dazu kannst dir ja ein SATA II Raid Stripe aufbauen - d.h. mehrere Platten zu einem logischen Laufwerk verbinden.

Mit den oben genannten Komponenten wärst Du schon recht nahe am Ende der Nahrungskette angekommen - und hast noch massig
Möglichkeiten z.B. ein SLI System zu bauen wenn die Performance dann doch mal nicht reichen sollte.

Alternativ empfehle ich aber ggf. noch auf den neuen "FERMI" Chip von Nvidia zu warten.

Cheers


----------



## TheDoggy (15. Januar 2010)

Oh, und wenn wir schon bei "Geld spielt keine Rolle" sind:
Wie wärs mit ner SSD-Platte, dann würd alles in WoW auch schneller laden und der Rechner nicht mehr soviel auf der Platte rumrödeln, hab ich mir sagen lassen. xP


----------



## Tennissen (15. Januar 2010)

danke an alle für die Antworten auf meine Netzteil-Frage (ich spar mir mal die "Zitate"-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Januar 2010)

@ Baltusrol



mhm, super...

Alienware = überteuerte und teilweise mies zusammengestellte Komponennten... die optik ist wohl Geschmackssache

Alternate Konfigurator = der Konfigurator eines Versandhandels soll bestimmt nicht das Beste konfigurieren, sondern das was dem shop am meisten bringt oder? Außerdem fällt er dadurch auf, dass er überdimensionierte Netzteile aufzwingt, sowie einige Komponennten gar nicht anbietet.

Deine Konfiguration = alles mögliche aber kein Spielerechner, der 920er ist als Auslaufmodell (meiner Meinung nach) nicht mehr empfehlenswert, die Graka ist überteuert zur GTX 275 und technisch hinken beide den neuen ATI´s weit hinterher... und dabei kommt man mit anderen Komponennten welche in Spielen eher mehr Power haben günstiger weg.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> mhm, super...
> 
> Alienware = überteuerte und teilweise mies zusammengestellte Komponennten... die optik ist wohl Geschmackssache
> 
> ...


So siehts aus.
Die Phenom II zusammenstellung von oben sah schon ganz ok aus. Oder das was Asoriel gepostet hat. Ansonsten auch mal in den Zusammenstellungsthread reinschauen. Dort sind auch Beispielsysteme und Systeme für andere User zu finden.
Um das ganze WIRKLICH konkret zu machen, bräuchte man dann schon ne Angabe zwecks Budget.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Grunde gibt es zwei wesentliche Wege zu einem neuen richtig guten Rechner zu kommen.
> 
> Lösung a) wäre sich einen Boliden bei http://alienware.de/main.aspx oder z.b. www.dell.de zu bestellen.


Dell = Alienware, nur ist Alienware noch überteuerter



> Als Alternative kann ich Dir den PC-Builder von Alternate empfehlen: http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/circleView.html?cn=1&tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC-Builder&
> Da gibt es auch einen "Berater" - sprich einen Menschen der Dir bei der genauen Konfiguration helfen kann.


Jap. Und bei Alternate ist man auch suuuper günstig dabei, wenn man sich einen ganzen PC kauft. Da gibt es nicht deutlich günstigere Alternativen wie
www.hardwareversand.de
www.hoh.de
www.mindfactory.de
etc. pp.

Alternate ist ohne Frage ein guter Versender, aber wenn man da mehr als ein paar Teile holt macht man imho irgendwas falsch ;D 
Und kompetente Beratung kriegt man auch kostenlos im Internet. z.B. hier.



> Ohne jetzt direkt das maximal Mögliche vorzuschlagen wären die Rahmenkompenenten meiner Wahl wie folgt:


Naja... maximal überteuert kommt aber schon hin



> Mainboard:
> EVGA X58 SLI LE Sound, G-LAN, SATAII-RAID
> Prozessor:
> Intel® Core&#8482; i7-920 Prozessor Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Bloomfield"


Ein teures Profi-Übertaktermainboard inklusive eines Prozessors für einen Sockel, der nurnoch im Serverbereich weiterentwickelt wird ist suboptimal. Ein normaler User braucht maximal ein S1156-Mainboard im Mid-Budget-Segment und einen i5-750 respektive einen i7-860



> Graka:
> EVGA GTX285 Classified Retail, 2x DVI


Supi. Eine veraltete und überteuerte Grafikkarte. Bringt gerade einmal 5% mehr Leistung als die 100 Euro günstigere GTX275, frisst Strom wie kaum eine andere und ist, wie schon gesagt, veraltet.
Da sind HD5850/HD5870 seeehr viel empfehlenswerter.



> Speicher:
> OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit OCZ3P1333LV6GK


Mehr als 4GB braucht man nicht ;D



> Dazu kannst dir ja ein SATA II Raid Stripe aufbauen - d.h. mehrere Platten zu einem logischen Laufwerk verbinden.


Wohl der beste Beitrag im Post...



> Mit den oben genannten Komponenten wärst Du schon recht nahe am Ende der Nahrungskette angekommen - und hast noch massig
> Möglichkeiten z.B. ein SLI System zu bauen wenn die Performance dann doch mal nicht reichen sollte.


Oder sinnvolle Komponenten zu wählen und dann tatsächlich auch nur in die Nähe des Endes der Nahrungskette zu kommen




TheDoggy schrieb:


> Oh, und wenn wir schon bei "Geld spielt keine Rolle" sind:
> Wie wärs mit ner SSD-Platte, dann würd alles in WoW auch schneller laden und der Rechner nicht mehr soviel auf der Platte rumrödeln, hab ich mir sagen lassen. xP


Naja, ne SSD bringt in Spielen zieeemlich wenig. Ist eher beim OS-Startup und allgemein beim Start von Programmen super.

EDIT:
Da hab ich mir mal wieder zu viel Zeit damit genommen, den Post auseinander zu nehmen *g*


----------



## TheDoggy (15. Januar 2010)

@Falathrim: Die SSD kam meinem Freund und mir nur mal in Gedankenspielen, wie man den (ohnehin schon recht kurzen) Loadingsscreen (vorallem, wenn man in Dala steht...) noch kürzer machen könnte. Und da scheinbar ziemlich viel von der Festplatte geladen wird, kamen wir halt auf SSD, wobei die uns momentan noch schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer ist. Und bei mir ist es verglichen mit meinem CrippleNotebook, mit dem ich vorher gezockt hab, eh ne Verbesserung zu ca 10000%! xD
*ihre hd5850 liebkos*


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Supi. Eine veraltete und überteuerte Grafikkarte. Bringt gerade einmal 5% mehr Leistung als die 100 Euro günstigere GTX275, frisst Strom wie kaum eine andere und ist, wie schon gesagt, veraltet.
> Da sind HD5850/HD5870 seeehr viel empfehlenswerter.



Nur die halbe Wahrheit, er hat ja immerhin die EVGA GTX285 *Classified* ausgesucht. Die kostet nicht nur 100€ mehr, sondern das Doppelte einer GTX275. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die einzigen Vorteile sind, dass man den EVGA-OC Krempel anschließen kann und dass man 4 davon ins SLI packen kann. Einizige Nvidia-Karte, die das kann.
Warum man eine solche Karte aber auf ein 3Way-SLI packen soll ist mir irgendwie unschlüssig.


Dass aber weder GTX275 noch GTX285 aktuell zu empfehlen sind steht außer Frage.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Januar 2010)

Such mal nach Beiträgen von Klos und Falatrim.
Die beiden haben hier in mehreren Threads PCs zusammengestellt, die als Grundgerüst deutlich was taugen.
Wenn Budget keine Rolle spielt hau halt 8GB Speicher rein, nen besseren Prozi aus der Reihe und ne 2. Graka für xfire.


----------



## maxi_king (16. Januar 2010)

vielen dank für die vielen antworten. ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donkeloktor (16. Januar 2010)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Satzzeichen und Absätze waren gerade aus oder wie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2010)

HuBi! schrieb:


> er wills aber auf "Alles Maximum" spielen . Ich denk mal so 3-6 Monate dann kommt cata, außerdem will er vergleichbare spiele spielen. Die sind noch aufwendiger. Da sollte schon was drin sein xD. In dem link von mir ist ein Pc mit 6Gb aber für 160 € auf 12gb erweiterbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem braucht man keine 4GB oder mehr für WoW oder andere Spiele. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Sowas wird es in absehbarer Zeit gar nicht geben.
Das wichtigste ist immer noch die Grafikkarte, an zweiter Stelle die CPU.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

Donkeloktor schrieb:


> 1. ja tut mir leid es gibt gerade ein sonderangebot bei aldi und deswegen war nix mehr zu bekommen
> 
> 2. wozu ?



Weißt du warum die Literatur uns das Geschenk von Satzzeichen und vor allem Absätzen gemacht hat? Um uns das Lesen zu erleichtern. Ich habe nach 2 Zeilen aufgegeben, deinen Post lesen zu wollen, weil diese Wand aus Buchstaben mich de facto erschlagen hat ;D


----------

